# where do I go from here... ?



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

At this moment Im in week 7- Security Forces Academy(Air Force Police), I am a 19 y.o. member of Ma. Air National Guard, I will be doing my weekends at Otis on the Ma. Military Reservation. I know there is a chance I will be deployed in the future. I do plan on utilizing the $$ that the Air Guard has made available to me for an education, initially at Cape Cod Community College. I would like to get my foot in the door to a P.D. as a summer officer, my question is....? does my military police training preclude me from the Ma. reserve intermittent police academy ? or do I still need to attend, another thing... Im not released from active duty till May 6th of this year. Do I still have time to get a summer position ? and if it is to late.... any solid ideas for me, as far as law enforcement jobs. Ive even considered taking a job at a jail,..... sheriffs deputy........ any replies would be appreciated... Thanks


----------



## Tango16 (Dec 11, 2004)

No you still have to attend the Reserve Intermittent Class.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

....and correct me if I am wrong, but don't most towns in MA now require that the applicant be at least 21 years old to get hired?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I was in nearly the SAME exact boat as you about 3 years ago.....Sit tight and wait....YOu might be able to get the R/I out of the way being under21, but try lookin ginto Auxiallry positions...


----------



## jdmac33 (Feb 1, 2008)

if im not mistaking the Nantucket P.D may hire a you being under 21 because the summer officers dont carry firearms, just OC.I dont think they require the PI academy; however with the amount of qualified applicants they get it may be hard to get.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

They hired you all those years ago. How hard can it be?


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

I also was USAF Security Forces and let me say that military training, although a good backbone, does not compare to municipal police training. I can honestly say I have used virtually nothing that I learned in the Security Forces academy as a police officer. R/I academy is a necessity - best of luck.


----------

